# Nashville - Annnyone still watching?



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Getting caught up via Hulu this weekend. Really enjoying it, parts of the plot are quite contrived but still ok.

For me, the part I appreciate most is the use of good, well written music that draws on story telling, the way country music should. Sure it has some "poppy" modern country, but that's part of the story, the "old versus new" thing.

and I have a crush on Connie.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm watching and enjoy it a lot. Rayna's husband reminds me of another show, though. Wasn't he an investigator on Cold Case?


EDIT: Googled it - has was on Without a Trace.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

He was on Without A Trace and a lot of other shows.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still watching and enjoy the show for the most part. I wish they'd drop Scarlett and Avery, can't stand either of the characters.

Not sure if this is meant to be a season discussion thread, so will hide this so as not to be spoilers in case this thread isn't meant to discuss such...



Spoiler



So is Rayna's oldest daughter going to end up being Deacon's? Seems like they've implied so, but don't remember it actually being said.

Was glad to see Juliette being nice to her mom. Hope that doesn't backfire on her.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I I wish they'd drop Scarlett and Avery, can't stand either of the characters.


That storyline is disconnected from the main story lines. Just not feeling it either.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

No way, Scarlett is one of the reasons I'm still watching.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm still watching and enjoy the show for the most part. I wish they'd drop Scarlett and Avery, can't stand either of the characters.
> 
> Not sure if this is meant to be a season discussion thread, so will hide this so as not to be spoilers in case this thread isn't meant to discuss such...
> 
> ...


Regarding the spoiler, although they haven't said it, it seems that is what they are implying.

And I don't see why that needs to be spoilered. It is just speculation on your part. Speculation happens all the time in these threads.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

We started watching over Christmas, and its at the top of our season pass list.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm still watching and enjoy the show for the most part. I wish they'd drop Scarlett and Avery, can't stand either of the characters.
> 
> Not sure if this is meant to be a season discussion thread, so will hide this so as not to be spoilers in case this thread isn't meant to discuss such...
> 
> ...


First, I enjoy Scarlett, so I she doesn't get dropped (even if her bit is pretty disconnected from the main storylines).

Two


Spoiler



I though it was pretty clear; Daddy threatened to tell Teddy, then did but Teddy already knew she was Reyna and Deacon's (and didn't care)


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> First, I enjoy Scarlett, so I she doesn't get dropped (even if her bit is pretty disconnected from the main storylines).
> 
> Two
> 
> ...


Spoiler - that is your assumption (and mine). They did not make it clear.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Still watching, but I hope they move away from the political plot. It feels like two different shows in one. I like the country music show, but I'm not so hot on the backstabbing political one. I was hoping Teddy would lose the election and that whole part of the show would just go away.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Good news, it seems the show is certain to be renewed if it hasn't been already.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Watch it every week, its one of my favorites.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> Watch it every week, its one of my favorites.


Thank you. Now, why don't you come visit...and bring lots of money? We love having guests.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

jeepair said:


> No way, Scarlett is one of the reasons I'm still watching.


Best voice on the show.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Meh. To each their own. I find Scarlett's voice grating


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm still watching and enjoy the show for the most part. I wish they'd drop Scarlett and Avery, can't stand either of the characters.
> 
> Not sure if this is meant to be a season discussion thread, so will hide this so as not to be spoilers in case this thread isn't meant to discuss such...
> 
> ...


As for your spoiler, they made it crystal clear.

And I love this show!


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

I'm not really watching anymore, but for a while I was watching but just FF'ing through the political stuff and the starlet-mom stuff (although the father-daughter stuff was ok, and I like hearing Scarlett sing). Basically the music is the best thing about the show.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Aside from _Parenthood_, it's my wife & I's favorite show to watch together (sadly, we don't have too many of those anymore - it's basically those two, _Mad Men_, and _Smash_).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Scarlett and Avery may be a little disconnected from the rest of the story lines...BUT... they are a very important part of what Nashville is all about. Nashville is a great city and there are a lot of people there trying to make it in country music, and a lot of those folks spend a lot of time playing the many bars and venues around the city trying their best to get noticed. For me, being a country music fan and loving the city of Nashville, I completely understand this aspect of the story line and enjoy it quite a bit. Whether one likes her voice or not.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

warrenn said:


> Still watching, but I hope they move away from the political plot. It feels like two different shows in one. I like the country music show, but I'm not so hot on the backstabbing political one. I was hoping Teddy would lose the election and that whole part of the show would just go away.


I don't think they will, daddy is going to keep trying to be the puppet master. This will continue to cause friction.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Not related to anything here, just my prediction, Reyna is pushing hubby into arms of brunette and then Reyna gets to do Deacon. You saw it here first.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

DouglasPHill said:


> Not related to anything here, just my prediction, Reyna is pushing hubby into arms of brunette and then Reyna gets to do Deacon. You saw it here first.


I hope Deacon is over Reyna!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Sadara said:


> I hope Deacon is over Reyna!


I don't think he is, after is big speech he takes the job to be around her 24/7. He's in a bad spot, I see him possibly belly flopping off the wagon while on tour.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Deacon is HAWT!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

We never did follow up with who is the father of one of Reyna's children did we? Hope they don't forget about that story and I'm assuming we will eventually find out the father is Deacon and he doesn't know.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jeepair said:


> We never did follow up with who is the father of one of Reyna's children did we? Hope they don't forget about that story and I'm assuming we will eventually find out the father is Deacon and he doesn't know.





Spoiler



We already know the father is Deacon. Deacon knows he is the father. Rayna and her husband both know. Rayna's father and sister both know. It is not a secret, it is not a surprise. The only one in the family that does NOT know are the kids, and they want to keep it that way.

Am I the only one paying attention???...


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

It's one of my must see shows. I love seeing the Nashville scenery. Then there's Deacon... adorbs He's been at the Grand Ole Opry a time or two since the show began. 

A little fun fact, for me anyway - I was at a concert at the Ryman a few months ago and they stopped the show to film audience footage for the Nashville show. I was up front in the pit area so my arms and hands made it into the televised scene.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

jennifer said:


> ...my arms and hands made it into the televised scene.


No full body shots, huh? Pity.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Jon J said:


> No full body shots, huh? Pity.


 I was the old woman at that concert. The cameras shy away lol


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

eye candy for everyone!!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Deacon is HAWT!


Yes he is...

I'm still watching - one of my favorites. But I'm the only one watching it - which is fine, it means I can watch it whenever I want - I don't have to wait for someone else to be home.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

My wife, middle child, and I watch this together. Definitely one of our favorite new shows.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> Meh. To each their own. I find Scarlett's voice grating


Not only does she have a great voice, she is gorgeous to boot.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Do the actors sing their own parts, or are they dubbed?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Do the actors sing their own parts...?


Yes.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> Meh. To each their own. I find Scarlett's voice grating


She definitely has one of those like it or hate it voices. It's kind of squeaky/nasally, but it's also rather sweet.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> Not only does she have a great voice, she is gorgeous to boot.


My wife says she sings like Dolly Parton.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

"I'm a girl" was the first song that struck me as truly terrible.

(I realize it's supposed to be, but others are supposed to be bubblegum pop too and I didn't think they were nearly this bad.)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Maybe they wanted to make sure no viewers would think "it's not THAT bad".


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

It's interesting to be riding around Nashville and all of the sudden see a church or business with a parking lot full of trucks and travel trailers. Takes a moment to realize what is going on and then "OH! They must be filming Nashville." So, you watch each episode, hoping to not miss the scene they must have been shooting.


Also, the guy that plays Rayna's manager, David Alford, use to be the executive director for a local theatre group and acts in some of local plays. It is cool he got a part in the show. We admired the direction he took the local theatre.

I admit, I probably would have never given this show a first watching if it weren't about "Nashville".


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

My wife asked me to give this a try, and we've caught up on every episode but the most recent one.

I'm not really into country music, and it's a bit soapy, but it's keeping me interested.

But by far the thing that has really impressed me is that the actors aren't faking it. I first noticed it with the guitar playing - they know how to play. Usually it's blatantly obvious when an actor is faking it.

Doing a bit of googling I then found out they're all doing their own singing, too. Color me impressed.

ETA: and yet another Aussie who sounds like an authentic American (Scarlett). They seem to be everywhere!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes they all sing and play instruments. Its great. The only exception, I believe the guy who got out of prison and sat on the motel bed and played the guitar, I do not believe he was playing.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Doing a bit of googling I then found out they're all doing their own singing, too. Color me impressed.


That is impressive. I thought they were, but wasn't sure. I've seen most of the actors and actresses in other roles that weren't musical at all, so it's weird. I love Connie Britton. She's an incredible actress, but I had no idea she could sing.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> That is impressive. I thought they were, but wasn't sure. I've seen most of the actors and actresses in other roles that weren't musical at all, so it's weird. I love Connie Britton. She's an incredible actress, but I had no idea she could sing.


Don't shoot me, but I don't like her voice. I won't say she can't sing, but she's not good.... not good enough, in my opinion.

And yes, I'm still watching for now.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

janry said:


> It's interesting to be riding around Nashville and all of the sudden see a church or business with a parking lot full of trucks and travel trailers.


I happened to be in the neighborhood when they were setting up for the bar scene at Sperry's. Sure looked like a lot of equipment and preparation for about two minutes screen time.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> But by far the thing that has really impressed me is that the actors aren't faking it.


Thank goodness for AutoTune.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay! I hope the thing with Teddy goes through and we never hear about the politics again.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Jon J said:


> I happened to be in the neighborhood when they were setting up for the bar scene at Sperry's. Sure looked like a lot of equipment and preparation for about two minutes screen time.


Was that on a Sunday morning?

We rode by Sperry's one Sunday morning and the parking lot was packed but I don't remember any SoundCheck trucks and the such. Just a bunch of cars. We figured some kind of private party.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Still watching and I enjoy it a lot. I guess Scarlett


Spoiler



isn't going anywhere since Rayna is going to sign her to her new label. Ugh, still don't like Scarlett, but at least now her storyline will have something to do with the main characters (Rayna and Juliette) other than just being Deacon's niece. Still not sure why Avery is around, but Rayna will probably end up signing him, too.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

janry said:


> Was that on a Sunday morning?


No, it was a Friday morning. I was buying a gift certificate for the spa next door. I parked in the spa lot on the Sperry's side and I thought a gaffer was about to attack me for doing so.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Really loving the show and heck I like Scarlett she is easy on the eyes and I like her character.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Scarlett has grown on me too.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I had the whole season recorded and just caught up over the last 2 weeks. I enjoy the show quite a bit. Scarlett is a character I like a lot. She mostly isn't involved with the shenanigans that the others are involved in.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I like Scarlett's voice, though I can understand why some might not. It's a thin reedy type of voice as opposed to a full throaty one. But it's still pretty like a bird's song.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I had the whole season recorded and just caught up over the last 2 weeks. I enjoy the show quite a bit. Scarlett is a character I like a lot. She mostly isn't involved with the shenanigans that the others are involved in.


She has enough of her own drama to deal with.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Interesting that two of the main characters are foreign. Clare Bowen (Scarlett) is from Australia and Sam Palladio (Gunnar) is British and it's strange to hear them speak with their native accents.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I finally had some time to marathon my way through the episodes thus far. I'm really enjoying this show much more than I should, especially given that I'm not crazy about country music. It helps that most of the music is "neo-country" which isn't terribly different from pop music, and there is very little that is classic "country/western" music.

About the only plot line that I'm not caring for right now is Avery's, mostly because the character is fairly unlikable. I also don't like where I see Gunnar's story going either.

Overall, though, I like that these people all feel real, like every single bit of this show could and likely does happen on a daily basis in Nashville. It really is a refreshing change from Smash, which really should be a similar show but is so laughably artificial by comparison.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I am kind of embarrassed to admit that this is my current favorite show on TV. (A country music based girly soap opera?? No way!!)

Does anyone remember who Lamar was talking to on the phone when he had his heart attack?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think it was the tall guy who told Rayna's sister about Teddy's girlfriend leaking his divorce info to the press. My god, this is a soap opera.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, it's a soap, but at the same time, it doesn't seem as sappy and melodramatic as most soaps. Plus, there are a lot of things about this that still seem very realistic. I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Julie Barnes and her addict mom are, thus far, the most compelling story.

Second most interesting might be whatshisface who ditched his band for a record deal.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Love this show!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Plus, there are a lot of things about this that still seem very realistic. I'm still enjoying it.


One thing I thought unrealistic is Avery burning is master tapes. I am not involved in the recording industry, but I was under the impression that everything was being recorded digitally these days so that even if he deleted the master recordings there would have been digital backups. I guess having him be a computer hacker would be even more unrealistic.

Also, the whole thing with Lamar's heart attack didn't seem right. In the hospital, gets out of bed to yell at Watty, sedated, and then in for bypass? I will let those with a medical background opine if they care to.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> My god, this is a soap opera.


And you expected what?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> My god, this is a soap opera.





Jon J said:


> And you expected what?


More singing?

Maybe we should say it is a soap operetta.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> One thing I thought unrealistic is Avery burning is master tapes. I am not involved in the recording industry, but I was under the impression that everything was being recorded digitally these days so that even if he deleted the master recordings there would have been digital backups. I guess having him be a computer hacker would be even more unrealistic.


You're right on this one. I said right away that they would have the ProTools files on the computer (and backed up to an offsite storage). The whole idea of having a single storage containing the masters was ridiculous.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Still watching and enjoying it.

I must say that I enjoy the portrayal of a sober companion on "Elementary" a LOT more than I do the one on this show!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Evidently, the ratings for Nashville have taken somewhat of a plunge recently and while renewal is still predicted, it is no longer a shoe in. I would be bummed if it were cancelled.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Evidently, the ratings for Nashville have taken somewhat of a plunge recently and while renewal is still predicted, it is no longer a shoe in. I would be bummed if it were cancelled.


TVByTheNumbers still shows it as "likely to be renewed," and a "renewal predicted" on their Bubble Watch chart.

Ratings for new episodes are still OK if not outstanding for ABC. The last new episode was April 11, and it got a 1.8/5 share, and the week before (April 4) was a 1.7/5 share.

The show doesn't repeat very well, which is somewhat to be expected.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Ijust caught up with the episodes via Hulu, I hope it gets renewed. Enjoy it a lot.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I still enjoy it and I still like Scarlett. 

Now that they have brought in Luke from the OC will they turn him and Gunar into a "Brooks and Dunn"? 

Of course like any soap this suffers from the inevitable "if people would just talk to each other" syndrome. But they did solve the Scarlett/Gunar problem with the contract, at least he realized he screwed up.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh and Clare Bowen (Scarlett) posed for Allure "naked" recently. I will spoilerize in case you don't wanna look



Spoiler


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I just wish there was more singing. "Fade Into You" is one of my favorite songs. And I guess Avery's solo at the Bluebird was ok, but it's mostly been snippets of pop country songs.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I just wish there was more singing. "Fade Into You" is one of my favorite songs. And I guess Avery's solo at the Bluebird was ok, but it's mostly been snippets of pop country songs.


I'm *glad* there's not more singing. The last thing I want is this show to turn into Glee or Smash, where songs are seemingly wedged in just to sell music tracks and/or albums. So far, this show has shown a remarkable amount of restraint, featuring singing more or less when it would occur naturally.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm *glad* there's not more singing. The last thing I want is this show to turn into Glee or Smash, where songs are seemingly wedged in just to sell music tracks and/or albums. So far, this show has shown a remarkable amount of restraint, featuring singing more or less when it would occur naturally.


I agree with you on that one. I'm not a fan of country music, but I can tolerate it on this show.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

The producers have began warning residents in a Nashville neigborhood to expect some excitement next week in filming of the season finale.

The article might be considered a spoiler so be warned.



Spoiler



http://www.tennessean.com/article/20130426/NEWS01/304260102



Guess links don't work in spoilers so just copy and paste.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

At first I thought the musical numbers were amazing. But, it seems, they exhausted all of the good songs early on. The newest episodes have featured much less enjoyable music.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I'm *glad* there's not more singing. The last thing I want is this show to turn into Glee or Smash, where songs are seemingly wedged in just to sell music tracks and/or albums. So far, this show has shown a remarkable amount of restraint, featuring singing more or less when it would occur naturally.


How about something in the middle? Like 1 song in its (modern, 2 minute) entirity?

I think bengalfreak is right. They had a bank of 4 decent songs, and writing new ones is hard and expensive. They even had her kids sing a Lumineers song.

I've never seen Smash and gave up on Glee, but isn't Glee all somebody else's songs? Is there anything written for Glee that's original?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I've never seen Smash and gave up on Glee, but isn't Glee all somebody else's songs? Is there anything written for Glee that's original?


Occasionally. I think they've done like 5 or 6 originals over the entire run.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Occasionally. I think they've done like 5 or 6 originals over the entire run.


A couple of weeks ago they did two original songs (I heard they were songs submitted to the It Gets Better Project, but can't confirm that.) I wasn't impressed by either.

A few years they did 4 or 5 full new songs (two each at Regionals and two at Nationals, plus Mercedes did "Hell to the no.") plus some partial new songs.

For Nashville, no song, to me, has been as good as "Wrong Song" from earlier in the season.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> For Nashville, no song, to me, has been as good as "Wrong Song" from earlier in the season.


For me, my favorites have been Gunnar and Scarlet's songs, particularly "If I Didn't Know Better" (a Civil Wars song) and "When The Right One Comes Along" (a Striking Matches song). Yeah, neither were originals, but both were really good.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

As janry pointed out earlier, a busy intersection in south Nashville will be closed from 5PM today until 5AM tomorrow for what the neighbors have been told will be a large explosion. Looks like the season will end with a bang.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Jon J said:


> As janry pointed out earlier, a busy intersection in south Nashville will be closed from 5PM today until 5AM tomorrow for what the neighbors have been told will be a large explosion. Looks like the season will end with a bang.


Some sort of plane crash, I presume?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, yeah! One thing I meant to comment on that I forgot. The rendering that was being presented to Teddy in his office of "Subway Field," the new baseball stadium he wants to build? It was clearly a photoshopped picture/rendering of Miller Park in Milwaukee.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

The Nashville Sounds are a Triple-A affiliate of the Milwaukee Brewers. Probably easy to get permission to use the picture.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Do they really need to go THIS overboard in making Juliette this unlikable/un-redeemable?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Do they really need to go THIS overboard in making Juliette this unlikable/un-redeemable?


Don't you feel some compassion for her? (Getting screwed over by Dante. Rough growing up with an addicted parent.) Yes, at times she is pretty horrible also.

BTW - I am finally comfortable watching Hayden Panettiere as Juliette. For a bunch of the season I kept doing a double take and thought "What is Claire Bennet doing on the show."


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

OK, the previews said that someone in the finale is "willing to kill". Are we taking bets?

I'm on Gay Cowboy (can't remember his name), or possibly Juliette's mom. My wife has her money on Peggy killing Rayna' dad. Basically, none of the main characters.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I thought this needed the spoiler tag to be safe. It's about something I am not sure about, but they are certainly hinting about in the show.



Spoiler



Do we know for a fact that Maddie is Rayna and Deacon's child?

I certainly don't remember this being discussed overtly, but they seem to be hinting around about it. (Hitting us over the head?)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> OK, the previews said that someone in the finale is "willing to kill". Are we taking bets?
> 
> I'm on Gay Cowboy (can't remember his name), or possibly Juliette's mom. My wife has her money on Peggy killing Rayna' dad. Basically, none of the main characters.


Tell me others saw him (Will) making a pass at Gunner? I'm pretty sure I saw that coming from when they first introduced him.

I was thinking Dante.

I would vote against your wife/Rayna's dad. Not that it can't happen. I thought he added an interesting counterpoint much like Tony Soprano's mother. (She added a lot to the show, but unfortunately died in real life during season two. They tried to have Tony's sister play the same role, but it was never the same.) And on that thought, they do seem to be grooming Rayna's sister, Judith, to fill his shoes. So your wife could definitely be right. I am usually wrong about these things anyway.

And something that is sort of ironic. Rayna's husband Teddy canceling the contracts with Lamar, his father-in-law. This is hurting Teddy's daughters. Certainly they stand to inherit a large portion of his estate when he dies and this can't be good for Lamar's net worth.


----------



## Poogie (May 13, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I thought this needed the spoiler tag to be safe. It's about something I am not sure about, but they are certainly hinting about in the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's been established that Maddie is Deacon's and that Teddy know about it. Deacon doesn't.



Spoiler



Yet


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> OK, the previews said that someone in the finale is "willing to kill". Are we taking bets?
> 
> I'm on Gay Cowboy (can't remember his name), or possibly Juliette's mom. My wife has her money on Peggy killing Rayna' dad. Basically, none of the main characters.


I think it'll be Juliette's mom killing Dante.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm all for that.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Is it just the brother's lyrics Gunnar used? If so he should just acknowledge that and pay tribute. Heck, Scarlett wrote his lyrics before.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

ABC has renewed Nashville for a second season. Excellent! Another year of Connie Britton!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Is it just the brother's lyrics Gunnar used? If so he should just acknowledge that and pay tribute. Heck, Scarlett wrote his lyrics before.


He should. Of course now that might be an issue since it seems that the guy recording Gunner's stuff is only interested in the darker stuff from the dead brother.

Might be a little hard to make much of an album (or career) out of whatever's left in that little notebook.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I'm on Gay Cowboy


SIG FODDER! SIG FODDER FOR SALE! GET YOUR SIG FODDER HERE!!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Poogie said:


> Yes, it's been established that Maddie is Deacon's and that Teddy know about it. Deacon doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See - here is where I am VERY confused.

I could have SWORN that in an earlier episode the Deacon DID know about it.

Anyone?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> See - here is where I am VERY confused.
> 
> I could have SWORN that in an earlier episode the Deacon DID know about it.
> 
> Anyone?


Not that I recall.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> See - here is where I am VERY confused.
> 
> I could have SWORN that in an earlier episode the Deacon DID know about it.
> 
> Anyone?


Yep, I thought the same thing. Seemed like before Deacon did know, but that Teddy didn't. Now vice versa...argh!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, I thought the same thing. Seemed like before Deacon did know, but that Teddy didn't. Now vice versa...argh!


I remember a scene where the three of them had a brief discussion about it. Was it on her birthday, maybe?

I could SWEAR this happened...


----------



## Poogie (May 13, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> See - here is where I am VERY confused.
> 
> I could have SWORN that in an earlier episode the Deacon DID know about it.
> 
> Anyone?


Here's a link that talks about it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Poogie said:


> Here's a link that talks about it.


Thanks for that - but I still remember that Deacon knew.

I will need to do some research...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Thanks for that - but I still remember that Deacon knew.
> 
> I will need to do some research...


You mean watch it again 

I think deacon came in as the discussion ended.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I thought this needed the spoiler tag to be safe. It's about something I am not sure about, but they are certainly hinting about in the show.
> 
> * SPOILER *


Thank you for that. I was really disappointed to finally catch up on the site, come to read this thread, and immediately be spoiled.

Back on topic: if anything I think Juliette's becoming more likeable. She's had a rough run and just got royally screwed. I was impressed she admitted to her mom that she was right.

I don't recall Deacon knowing about Maddie. They were very clear is this last episode that Teddy has known all along and Rayna swore never to tell Deacon.

Which will of course now be extra difficult with them getting back together.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Can't say I'm surprised about... well... anything that happened on this week's episode.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It's impossible for a soap opera to come up with a truly unique twist on a situation. Every possible plotline that could be conceived was broadcast by mid-1965. Since then, it's been all about the actors -- how well they deliver their lines and the chemistry between them.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> Back on topic: if anything I think Juliette's becoming more likeable. She's had a rough run and just got royally screwed. I was impressed she admitted to her mom that she was right.


I never watched a lot of soaps, but that seemed to me to be a trend. Introduce a character as a really evil person and then soften them up over time to make them likeable. (and then turn out to be someone's long lost relative. That won't happen with juliette.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought this was the season finale, but guess it's not til next week. 

Poor Juliette. Can't believe her Mom is dead. I figured that she would survive and then have to go through a trial, etc. They wrapped that up way too fast for a soap!

I so do not care that Deacon is the father. I hate Deacon and Rayna together. 

Scarlett finally sang a song that I liked. So Avery sent the whisk backstage, what was the significance of that?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So Avery sent the whisk backstage, what was the significance of that?


After Scarlett almost bailed on her career due to stage fright, Avery handed her a whisk in her kitchen and asked her to pretend it was a microphone and sing into it to try and help her get over it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> After Scarlett almost bailed on her career due to stage fright, Avery handed her a whisk in her kitchen and asked her to pretend it was a microphone and sing into it to try and help her get over it.


Thank you! I had totally forgotten that.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thank you! I had totally forgotten that.


I only remembered because they showed a clip of it on "previously on Nashville" at the beginning.

And I have to agree that nothing here was really all that exciting, but I still dig this show and look forward to watching.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I think it'll be Juliette's mom killing Dante.


Boom. Nailed it.  (But it's not like I really went out on a limb, though).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> And I have to agree that nothing here was really all that exciting, but I still dig this show and look forward to watching.


I still thought it was a bit exciting - just not, you know, surprising.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wasn't surprised at the murder, but I was surprised at the suicide.


----------

